# Tempestade Tropical KATE (Atlântico 2015 #AL11)



## Felipe Freitas (10 Nov 2015 às 17:45)

Tempestade tropical Kate se formou ontem e _Tropical Storm Warnings_ chegaram a ser emitidos para as Bahamas.

Voo de reconhecimento realizado hoje, mostrou que a tempestade está próxima da força de um furacão de categoria 1.

NHC mostra a possibilidade de Kate se tornar um furacão de categoria 1 hoje e manter essa intensidade na quarta, quando irá passar próximo das Bermudas. 
Na quinta o sistema já deve perder suas características tropicais.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 00:14)

Mantém-se a previsão de atingir o nível de furacão dentro de algumas horas (12h):



> WTNT42 KNHC 102033
> TCDAT2
> 
> TROPICAL STORM KATE DISCUSSION NUMBER 8
> ...








Não parece vir a afectar quaisquer ilhas.

Última imagem há meia hora. Está sem dúvida a fortalecer-se:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 15:20)

Kate se fortaleceu para um furacão de categoria 1.
Desde 2009 não era registrado um furacão em Novembro no Atlântico Norte.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 16:46)

Apesar de ser furacão e do NHC referir um olho bem definido, parece que já não está tão visível:






Notável é a velocidade de deslocamento, cerca de 70 Km/h!



> WTNT42 KNHC 111435
> TCDAT2
> 
> HURRICANE KATE DISCUSSION NUMBER 11
> ...



Mesmo como pós-tropical/extratropical, Kate manterá ventos com força de furacão.

A trajectória não apresenta risco para qualquer área de terra, nem sequer para os Açores:





Apesar desta previsão, daquele movimento algo errático de amanhã, pode saír uma maior aproximação ao Grupo Ocidental, mas já como pós-tropical.

Claramente Kate aproveitou bem as águas superficiais oceãnicas notavelmente aquecidas, mas esse suporte está já a faltar-lhe, como refere o NHC. A anomalia de +3ºC pela qual estará a passar nesta altura não significa, no entanto, valores que suportem sem restrições um furacão.






Interessante situação sinóptica que envolve o furacão no sector quente alargado de um sistema frontal:


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 18:19)

Kate já degenerou em pós-tropical, o NHC emitiu a derradeira discussão:



> WTNT42 KNHC 120847
> TCDAT2
> 
> POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE KATE DISCUSSION NUMBER 14
> ...



Mantém ventos de tempestade em todo o período restante de previsão até ser absorvida por uma depressão extra-tropical.

A trajectória não tem alterações, segue o seu curos sem afectar directamente terra firme e passando longe dos Açores:





O histórico da área abrangida por ventos significativos mantém-se muito larga no que diz respeito a intensidades de tempestade tropical:





Na análise sinóptica das 12h já figura como depressão extratropical, 986 hPa, com sistema frontal associado:


----------

